# What is this frog / toad?



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Howdy,

I photographed this frog/toad in a forest bog near rochester, NY. Can anyone identify it? Sorry the picture is not better. It was about 2 inches long.










Thanks


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Northern Leopard Frog


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

nice picture by the way


----------

